# Sellers



## Johnno260 (28 Aug 2018)

Is there anyway to add a feature to the site to rate people who frequently trade using the site?

It may help people in the future.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2018)

An interesting suggestion and the answer on behalf of the mods is; don't know.

It's something that Shaun would need to look into when he has time so there might be a delay before you get a response.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2018)

Even a trusted seller feedback thread in thè For Sale forum would be handy. Several other sites do it to good effect.


----------



## Sjw (29 Sep 2018)

+1 for this idea. Useful for prospective buyers and sellers.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2018)

It would be a useful feature to be added.

Meanwhile, I suggest doing what I do - if I don't recognise the member selling the goods I click on their avatar and look at the _Member Since_, _Messages _and _Likes Received _information. I think it would be safer to trust a long-term member who is a well-liked, prolific poster than someone who has just joined the forum.


----------



## albal (2 Sep 2019)

Hi, I paid for an item. The seller said it was posted on Tuesday 27 August. I am still waiting. I am concerned. Thanks.


----------

